# Hello From Texas



## mstx (Mar 4, 2008)

Hello my name is Megan I am 20 yrs old and have a pretty gray cat named Munchkin. I have been married for 6 months. I love my cat, cooking, riding motorcycles, going to the range to shoot, and spending time with my husband who is also my best friend. I am a real estate agent and have been in the business since highschool. I have always had cats as pets but this is my first female cat 8O 

I hope to talk to you guys and help anyone that I can and get some help myself!


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Welcome, Megan. I'm Renée and I'm owned by Midnight (black DSH) and her two boys, Star (gray and white DSH) and Lucky (gray and white DMH).

We love pictures here, so if you haven't already please post some pictures of your baby.


----------



## mstx (Mar 4, 2008)

oh here she is!!!


----------



## Banana2363 (Feb 22, 2008)

welcome welcome welcome!


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

Welcome. Your kitty is beautiful!


----------



## Blossom (Mar 5, 2008)

Hello & welcome to cf. I'm new too. Your kitty is very cute, grey cats are my favourite.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Hi Miss Munchkin and Mommy Megan.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Cute kitty you got there


----------



## Missy's Dad (Mar 3, 2008)

mstx said:


> Hello my name is Megan I am 20 yrs old and have a pretty gray cat named Munchkin. I have been married for 6 months. I love my cat, cooking, riding motorcycles, going to the range to shoot, and spending time with my husband who is also my best friend. I am a real estate agent and have been in the business since highschool. I have always had cats as pets but this is my first female cat 8O
> 
> I hope to talk to you guys and help anyone that I can and get some help myself!


Hi Megan and Munchkin, welcome to the forum. Congratulations on being a "newlywed." I've been married five months. Shooting is one of my hobbies, too. Good luck with the real estate business, and we look forward to seeing more photos of your kitty.


----------

